# Victorian Skater Pond Scene



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*

This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.

When I was a little girl, my grandparents had the most wonderful Christmas decorations. They had some beautiful hand-blown glass ornaments from Czechoslovakia among other treasures. One of my all time favorite decorations that they had was a little skating pond scene which they placed under the tree every year. The pond itself was a round mirror and the figures were made of (what I now know is) painted lead. We would use that canned spray snow and spray it around the edge of the mirror to make a snow bank and we would also make little individual snow banks to kind of stick the figures in so they would stand up properly. It was a wonderful memory of my childhood to be able to set up that pond scene and it means very much to me. My grandparents are both now passed on and I don't know what happened to it.

In my recent travels on Google images, I came across some pictures of a set of skating pond figures that were up for auction at an antique dealer. The original set was made by Nuremberg and they were made of painted lead. This was the identical set that my grandparents owned, although they had only about 1/2 the pieces that were shown. When I saw the set, those wonderful memories immediately flooded back to me.

Since I now do scroll sawing and also painting, I decided to recreate the wonderful skating pond scene and also offer it up to one of the magazines I have been published in called "Christmas 365", which is a new quarterly publication that deals with Christmas and holiday decorations. I drew up and created a set which consists of about 25 pieces, and includes trees, snowmen and a small foot bridge. The editor from the magazine loved the set and I sent it to her sometime in April. It is pending publication right now and will probably be published in 4-6 issues, as the painting instructions on each piece are quite detailed.

In showing my own set to family and friends, I have decided that I am going to make two additional sets. One to pass down to my son and his family (he really appreciates all the things I make and I know he will love it) and the other to my "family" here in Canada who have adopted me and treated me as a family member since I arrived here. Both had really loved my set when they saw it and I know that they will appreciate it very much.

I will present the pieces as I complete painting each one. They will be documented in an album so you can follow progress and watch as they are added. I have also placed the pictures of the original set in the photo album so you can see the original set. If you click on the title of the album under the picture, I believe it will allow you to see the entire album. I only really copied a few of the pieces, as I kind of modernized the new set and did some additional figures such as children and trees and such. I also have my figures centered around a large dimensional Christmas tree. I still may do some additional figures when I am finished, but for now, it is what it is.

This is really a different kind of painting for me. I don't really think I am a good cartoonist, but I do think that I did adequately draw the figures for the set. I hope that by recreating it, I will bring some good memories back to others and bring the joy of simpler times into their hearts.

I hope you enjoy taking this journey with me.

The first figurine I finished is the One Horse Open Sleigh:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Sophie came from one of the wealthiest families in town. Claude on the other hand, had to work hard for his money all of his life. While Sophie grew up with the finest clothes in a big beautiful house, Claude spent his youth tending the family sheep farm with his father. When he had grown of age, Claude decided he wanted to attend Veterinary school and become a country vet. His many years with animals and his deep compassion were the perfect combination for choosing such a career.

Just before he graduated, he met the lovely Sophie. They immediately fell in love. Although she had many suitors, no one made her laugh and smile like Claude did. Sophie knew that despite their opposite social backgrounds, she wanted to spend the rest of her life with Claude. They married, and to this day they are happy with each other. One of the highlights of their evenings is to take long rides through the countryside in their beautiful sleigh, handed down from Sophie's family. Often they would end their ride in town and ride through the park to enjoy the beautiful scenery and bustle of the town.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


I think the design AND the painting are exquisite! Actually, the people are much better than the ones from the originals.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Jordan. On the first set I didn't do faces and I really don't think they are necessary. I think if I try to do them they will look goofy so for now at least I am leaving them alone. I hope to see some of your paintings one day. Do you ever have them posted? I bet they are beautiful!

I will keep adding to this blog as I do the pieces.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


Beautifully cut. Beautifully decorated. Nice depth in the shading. I agree with Jordan, much better than the originals.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


Sometimes too much detail is too much detail. No faces makes them universal. One can use their imagination.

You know, you could write a book?! Great skill, great stuff! Love your art….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


i agree with all said here, and the mention of a book i think is a wonderful idea…have you ever given any thought to that sheila..you could do a wonderful job and have so much to teach and i think many would be interested in a book …think it over…....sorry about the bites…lol…the whole story is sorta of …is amusing yet i know its been a real struggle for you with them…but over all the whole story here is one that does give me a smile…the berries….the pie…then the bites…maybe you can laugh at all of this when your healed up…i hope so….grizz


----------



## SallySpiral (Sep 13, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sophie and Claude in a One Horse Open Sleigh*
> 
> This is a project that I will show as an ongoing work in progress.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the skating pond and its characters - brings back so many good memories! You are the best!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Meet "Mr. Snowman"*

"Mr. Snowman" is the second of the Skating Pond series which I am recreating. I love his little plaid scarf! Painting plaids is really fun and a bit of a challenge when I am doing so on such a tiny piece. He also looks a little more 'fluffy' in person. I am just going to keep scanning in the pieces now for consistency. When they are all done, I will take real photos using a camera and they may look a bit different.

The snowman in the original set looked kind of mean (he looked like a thug and like he was smoking a cigar!) so I made mine friendlier and happy!

I hope you like him!

(Remember if you click on the underlined name, you can get to the entire Picasa album and see the original set too!)

"Mr. Snowman"


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

No one quite knows when Mr. Snowman appeared on the pond. It seemed like one morning he was just 'there'. Was it the young boys that made him? Or was it the gaggle of little girls who brought him to life? One of the kids referred to him as the mayor of the ice pond and now he presides over all the skaters and activities of the pond like royalty. His reign will last as long as the winter's cold and icy breath.


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet "Mr. Snowman"*
> 
> "Mr. Snowman" is the second of the Skating Pond series which I am recreating. I love his little plaid scarf! Painting plaids is really fun and a bit of a challenge when I am doing so on such a tiny piece. He also looks a little more 'fluffy' in person. I am just going to keep scanning in the pieces now for consistency. When they are all done, I will take real photos using a camera and they may look a bit different.
> 
> ...


Cool I started back in woodworking with a second hand scrollsaw which I wore out got a new one and then started turning. I need to get back and finish some of my scroll projects when it cools off here. I like your designs alot.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet "Mr. Snowman"*
> 
> "Mr. Snowman" is the second of the Skating Pond series which I am recreating. I love his little plaid scarf! Painting plaids is really fun and a bit of a challenge when I am doing so on such a tiny piece. He also looks a little more 'fluffy' in person. I am just going to keep scanning in the pieces now for consistency. When they are all done, I will take real photos using a camera and they may look a bit different.
> 
> ...


He looks fluffy and happy! I like the idea of a whole set that can be used to create various scenes. I wish my old Craftsman scroll saw cut a little better… would love to try some of your fretwork patterns!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*"Sonja"*

As I am creating and writing down the instructions for the skating pond figures, I see the need to give the characters names. There are many 'skating boys' and 'skating girls' and I found that it will become quite confusing if I fail to name them individually. Numbering them would seem so impersonal for such a personal project.

Sonja is not modeled from anything in particular in the original set of figurines. Many of the characters that I am doing are not. There are also several characters in the original set that I chose not to recreate (such as many of the musicians). It isn't that I didn't care for these characters, but it seemed that for a skating pond set, there was a lack of actual skaters and I had to come up with some of my own. Right now I have a total of 25 figures and objects in the set and I thought that was quite enough. It doesn't mean that at a later date though that I won't choose to add in some additional figures.

Sonja is of course named after the Norwegian figure skater Sonja Henie. That was the first name in figure skating that I knew, as when my grandparents used to take us to the frozen over tennis courts to skate on where we grew up in Chicago, I remember them saying "There's the next Sonja Henie!" (I think I needed a third skate for my behind though, as I wasn't very good!) This solitary young girl reminds me of those days.

(Remember if you click on the underlined name, you can get to the entire Picasa album and see the original set too!)

Although she is simple, I like her a lot. The tab on the bottom of her skate is to leave place for the stand that will be added later on when the set is completed. I hope you enjoy her!

Lets give Sonja a story:

Sonja is the second of five children in her family. Because she had an older brother and her three brothers and sister that followed, she was lost in the mix. Her older brother was very smart and first in his class. Sonja always followed him in the school system, having to put up with the teacher's high expectations of a level of performance that they had come to expect from her brother. This made it difficult for her, as she was not the scholarly type.

She was, however very athletic and graceful. Although she was small in size, her strength allowed her to do things that many would not think she was capable of. When she was six years old, she first tried ice skating and absolutely loved it. She learned quickly and now glides on the ice like a swan on a pond. In the winter, she practices at the ice pond every chance she can, in hopes of someday becoming a professional figure skater.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

One day, Sonja's dream will surely come true.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Sonja"*
> 
> As I am creating and writing down the instructions for the skating pond figures, I see the need to give the characters names. There are many 'skating boys' and 'skating girls' and I found that it will become quite confusing if I fail to name them individually. Numbering them would seem so impersonal for such a personal project.
> 
> ...


These are very nice. Please excuse my ignorance but this is a little out of my field. These are scroll saw patterns and so these might be used in a Christmas decoration for example. Perhaps in one of those quaint little villages that people make out of wood to pace on a table or mantle during the holidays. Is that correct? I have not done a whole lot of scroll work but I can see how it might be a fun hobby.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Sonja"*
> 
> As I am creating and writing down the instructions for the skating pond figures, I see the need to give the characters names. There are many 'skating boys' and 'skating girls' and I found that it will become quite confusing if I fail to name them individually. Numbering them would seem so impersonal for such a personal project.
> 
> ...


Very goood work, Sheila. Waiting in aticipation for the next


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Sonja"*
> 
> As I am creating and writing down the instructions for the skating pond figures, I see the need to give the characters names. There are many 'skating boys' and 'skating girls' and I found that it will become quite confusing if I fail to name them individually. Numbering them would seem so impersonal for such a personal project.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. 

This series is of a project that I designed which will be a Victorian Skating Pond scene. It consists of several separate pieces that will center around a larger dimensional tree. The pond will be made of Birch plywood, which is painted with specialty acrylic paints that are widely available at general craft places like Michael's. I use pearl paints so that the base resembles ice and I use thin fleece to look like snow. You will be able to set the scene up on a mantle or a table or under your tree and can size it to suit your purposes.

The figures are cut on a scroll saw from 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and then lightly sanded and painted. The painting is not difficult, and I am writing full instructions so that anyone can recreate the scene. I also will include instructions for basic painting skills so that even a beginner can be successful in making this.

The cutting itself is quite simple, as you are just cutting the perimeter of the pieces. They can also be stacked so that you can cut several sets at once.

It is a lot of fun and a nice hobby for a beginner or a couple to share. The finished project will be one that will be hopefully kept in the family for years.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*"Pierre"*

Time to add a boy skater into the mix, I figured. This is Pierre. Although Pierre is not a child, he still looks like he may have a little bit of mischief left in him. I can see him zipping around the ice, weaving through the couples holding hands and wobbly children at an amazing speed. Better be careful, Pierre! You don't want to knock anyone over!


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I hope you all enjoy him!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Pierre"*
> 
> Time to add a boy skater into the mix, I figured. This is Pierre. Although Pierre is not a child, he still looks like he may have a little bit of mischief left in him. I can see him zipping around the ice, weaving through the couples holding hands and wobbly children at an amazing speed. Better be careful, Pierre! You don't want to knock anyone over!
> 
> ...


Looking good, Sheila. The set is starting to fill out.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*"Edouard" and "Dora"*

Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

But thank goodness Dora is there to help him get back on his feet. You know what they say . . . behind every great man is a woman! (Well, at least the women say that!)


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Edouard" and "Dora"*
> 
> Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!
> 
> ...


Sheila, I do not know how I missed this series, but it looks like you have a winning set going here. Will you be offering plans for these on your website?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Edouard" and "Dora"*
> 
> Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!
> 
> ...


great painting job…and nice figures…makes me want to go skating…a bond fire…hot chocolate…....yes these are inspiring…great job sheila….


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Edouard" and "Dora"*
> 
> Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!
> 
> ...


I kind of mention them in my "regular blog" too. But for others that just want to see these, I started a short one of its own.

Yes, they will be offered as a pattern packet and kits too.  I have nice exciting news about them and I will be writing about it in tomorrows regular post. This project is really from my heart so I am very happy that you like it!

Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Edouard" and "Dora"*
> 
> Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!
> 
> ...


Wonderful!
What lovely figures!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *"Edouard" and "Dora"*
> 
> Well, it looks as if I was right! Pierre seems to have gotten a little too reckless and knocked poor Edouard over! What a nuisance!
> 
> ...


they are great Sheila , like the story in the figurs when they are displayd in the scene

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Anna and Jacqueline*

Anna and Jacqueline are sisters. Although they sometimes quarrel, they are truly best friends.

Anna, the eldest of the two is quite a tomboy. She loves to run and climb and play sports. Her mother bought her a wonderful woolen plaid coat in hopes of encouraging her to act more like a 'lady', but Anna sees it more of a nuisance. Why does she have to be a girl anyway?

Jacqueline, on the other hand, loves being a girl. Her favorite playthings are her soft, cuddly teddy bears and her pretty dolls. She can spend hours dressing them or gathering them all together for a tea social.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

They thoroughly enjoy their afternoons spent at the pond together!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Anna and Jacqueline*
> 
> Anna and Jacqueline are sisters. Although they sometimes quarrel, they are truly best friends.
> 
> ...


still brings back memories from when i was a child in michigian…and alaska days as well, we would go out and skate on the lake…i love the rendition you have done here…they look happy and enjoying a wonderful winter day..as sisters are the best…i have two of them …and there the best to me…and i can remember them both out skating….great paint job..


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Anna and Jacqueline*
> 
> Anna and Jacqueline are sisters. Although they sometimes quarrel, they are truly best friends.
> 
> ...


Enchanting. This set just gets better and better, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*

Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

No more skinny blades for him! He is riding in style from now on!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


So cool Sheila - it's no wonder you have a hard time parting with them - they all have a character, like a part in a movie!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


it has been fantastic sofare to follow this serie Sheila
I realy look forward to see the compleet scene at the end
beside the old victorian scene

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


yes these have been a great series..however i think he should have some boot laces…yes….lol….a sweet roll and hot chocolate after all that sledding would be nice…see if you combine both worlds…it just gets better and better


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


Awesome figurines, really a nice little story to go with.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila.

Poor little Stephen. For him, life is all downhill.

Mind you, he wouldn't have it any other way. * *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

scrollgirl said:


> *Stephen - The Little Sledding Boy*
> 
> Stephen loves sledding. Although he tried his best at ice skating, for some reason he wound up slidng on his bottom more than gliding on his skates. Last Christmas Santa brought his a beautiful red sled. Stephen was thrilled! He couldn't wait to pull that sled up the highest hill in town and come soaring back down. Now THIS was fun!
> 
> ...


Sounds like me, skating on my behind ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*

After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.

Carilynn left her warm kitchen and headed for the skating pond where she was sure to find Stephen playing with his friends on his beautiful red sled. He will probably be too tired to pull the sled home and she will eventually have to pull him along the frozen city streets. But Carilynn was a patient mother, and enjoyed seeing her son have so much fun! These days of watching him grow will be gone too soon.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


another beautyfull piece from you Sheila 
and your small history to everyone of them is realy as nice as well 

huu I realy look forward to see them together in a little diorama (sorry cuoldn´t resist to say it )

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


Patience, Dennis, patience. The anticipation is part of the fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


yah know it too well when I builded R/c airplanes 
but as a spectator its realy hard to bee pations….LOL

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


and the great story continues…there are many times when i wish i could go back and be a small boy in michigian …and just have fun as a boy…seeing these great projects and the wonderful painting you do brings back such good memories…thanks sheila for your artful contribution here at jocks…its a touch i that i really enjoy…grizzman


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


Very nice work!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila.

You'll have an entire town by the time you're done.

You planning on adding to the collection on an annual basis? Might be a good idea.

you're going to have an entire town by the time you're done.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


Hi, Big Tiny:
I am slow in writing back today. I have been in lots of directions 
I do have an entire scene of 25 pieces with this set. The first set is already at a magazine called "Christmas365" and is set for publication in the next month or so. I am making another set here and presenting it one piece at a time, as I make it because it is quite fun to do it that way. I plan on making a nice pattern booklet with both the cutting and painting the pieces, as well as making a small footbridge that I will be showing soon.

It will be quite a fun set and I am glad you like it.

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila.

You're going to convince me to dust off my scroll saw yet. **

I originally bought it for use in marquetry, but some of your stuff has got me interested in expanding it's repertoire.

Maybe after I get the sawdust chronicles build done…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


I won't quit until I am successful, BT!  I will keep on trying!

Sheila


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scrollgirl said:


> *Carilynn - Stephen's Mother*
> 
> After a long day of cleaning the house and doing some baking for the holidays, Carilynn made a nice, comforting supper for her family. She had a steaming pot of chili on the stove and caramel baked apples with raisins and walnuts baking in the oven But where was Stephen? He was supposed to be home before dark.
> 
> ...


You d gal cool work, I like it a lot.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

*Phillipe*

Phillipe has been competitive all of his young life. From the time he was in play school, he always wanted to have the tallest block castle or be the last one left in the spelling bee. Some found him to be too competitive, but most saw him as someone who was destined to be enterprising and successful.

Now he was a teen and on this cold winter day he is bound and determined to build the best snowman ever. Never mind that little snowman on the other side of the pond -HIS snowman would be twice the size! It was hard work, but no one could ever say the Phillipe was lazy. . .


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Phillipe*
> 
> Phillipe has been competitive all of his young life. From the time he was in play school, he always wanted to have the tallest block castle or be the last one left in the spelling bee. Some found him to be too competitive, but most saw him as someone who was destined to be enterprising and successful.
> 
> ...


Cute story, I felt sorry for you having no comments so I am trying to cheer you up!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

scrollgirl said:


> *Phillipe*
> 
> Phillipe has been competitive all of his young life. From the time he was in play school, he always wanted to have the tallest block castle or be the last one left in the spelling bee. Some found him to be too competitive, but most saw him as someone who was destined to be enterprising and successful.
> 
> ...


That looks like another nice figure, Sheila. That would be a nice decoration or just use in a Christmas scene. BTW, you could also sale your patterns to people who like to make yard ornaments - sort of up scaled versions. I suppose you have thought of this already. I see yard ornaments all over at Christmas.


----------

